
Germany's WWII Duds Get Deadlier - duncan_bayne
http://m.spiegel.de/international/germany/unexploded-wwii-bombs-pose-growing-threat-in-germany-a-859201.html
======
duncan_bayne
I'm posting this in the hopes of raising awareness that it wasn't just Axis
forces using time delay mechanisms to kill civilians during WW2.

For quite some time I thought that only the Luftwaffe did this, but in fact
the RAF also dropped bombs with time delay fuses, intended to kill civilian
first responders as well as EODs.

